# Sending a fax to Canada



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm sorry in advance if this is a really stupid question! I want to send a fax to someone in Ontario. I have their fax number, starting with 613, do I need to put a code beforehand like as if I were phoning? Or dont you need to do that with faxes? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

ria said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry in advance if this is a really stupid question! I want to send a fax to someone in Ontario. I have their fax number, starting with 613, do I need to put a code beforehand like as if I were phoning? Or dont you need to do that with faxes? Thanks for your help!


Just add the normal international dialling code (operator code + country code) i.e. 001 followed by number.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ria said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm sorry in advance if this is a really stupid question! I want to send a fax to someone in Ontario. I have their fax number, starting with 613, do I need to put a code beforehand like as if I were phoning? Or dont you need to do that with faxes? Thanks for your help!


yes think you dial same number as you would phone...
hope my info is correct!!


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

